# Smoking and Grilling Gloves



## larryb (Jun 17, 2022)

i have tried the 2 part gloves, with cotton liner and food grade second layer.  doesn't protect hands when removing hot grill grates, or trays on which  i am smoking food. looking for recommendations!  thanks


----------



## DougE (Jun 17, 2022)

Professional MIG Welding Gloves, Large
					

Amazing deals on this Mig Welding Gloves, Large at Harbor Freight. Quality tools & low prices.




					www.harborfreight.com


----------



## larryb (Jun 17, 2022)

thanks.  is the exterior food grade?


----------



## DougE (Jun 17, 2022)

larryb said:


> thanks.  is the exterior food grade?


It's leather, so probably not, but They have been my go to grill/smoker gloves for a long time with no ill effects.


----------



## WaterRat (Jun 17, 2022)

Different gloves for different jobs is how I roll.


----------



## bigfurmn (Jun 17, 2022)

larryb
 I sent you a PM of the gloves I have. Not a sponsor here so not gonna post in the open room.


----------



## DougE (Jun 17, 2022)

WaterRat said:


> Different gloves for different jobs is how I roll.


I use either nitrile, or no gloves for prepping meats, mixing sausage batter, etc. and the welding gloves for hot grates and stuff. I don't pick meat up off the grate with them, but will steady larger cuts while using a spatula. The MIG gloves are tanned leather, not rough suede, and can be easily wiped off. I don't want to alarm nobody, but I still use them for welding too.


----------



## Nefarious (Jun 17, 2022)

DougE said:


> I use either nitrile, or no gloves for prepping meats, mixing sausage batter, etc. and the welding gloves for hot grates and stuff. I don't pick meat up off the grate with them, but will steady larger cuts while using a spatula. The MIG gloves are tanned leather, not rough suede, and can be easily wiped off. I don't want to alarm nobody, but I still use them for welding too.


But not the same pair?


----------



## DougE (Jun 17, 2022)

Nefarious said:


> But not the same pair?


The same pair. I figure the heat kills anything that might be living on them.


----------



## WaterRat (Jun 17, 2022)

I guess since we’re talking gloves I use the Atlas 660s for handling hot meat NOT grates. same you see on Deadliest Catch. Good for pulling apart Butts too. I just “wash” my hands with dish soap while wearing and they’re good for the next round.


----------



## JLeonard (Jun 18, 2022)

I use the pit mitts for moving grates and etc. When prepping or shredding meat I use nitrile gloves. 
Jim


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 18, 2022)

I think most of us use 2 or 3 different gloves depending on what we are doing. Nitrile gloves for food handling, insulated gloves for handling meat, and welding gloves for handling hot coals or grates. Here is a site that reviews BBQ gloves.








						Best Insulated BBQ Gloves For [currentyear]
					

A good pair of bbq gloves are an essential part of any pitmaster's arsenal. From arranging coals to moving food around a hot grill, you want to protect yourself. Not all grill gloves are created equally though.




					www.smokedbbqsource.com
				



Al


----------



## normanaj (Jun 18, 2022)

DougE said:


> Professional MIG Welding Gloves, Large
> 
> 
> Amazing deals on this Mig Welding Gloves, Large at Harbor Freight. Quality tools & low prices.
> ...


Same here.

I use them for everything other than food handling.Tongs and/or  spatula takes care of that.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 18, 2022)

I never wear them---Too hard to find gloves that fit my Bear Paws!!
"One size fits all is Total BS !!"
Most gloves are actually sold in sizes "Small", "Smaller", and "Shrimpy little OJ hands"

Bear


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 18, 2022)

The last time I was in Georgia visiting my daughter. I was making something on their kettle. While filling up the charcoal baskets with fully lit coals a few of them managed to miss the baskets. So I borrowed his Q'ing gloves and picked up the lit coals and put them back into the baskets. I also rearranged the baskets to better serve my needs. I was surprised that I felt no heat at all, and mentioned to my SIL that I really liked his gloves. Low and behold the week after we returned home I got a package from him. It was a pair of the Q'ing gloves. They fit, and I can easily move hot things on my grills. 

These are the gloves that I use. Also my hands are large enough to palm a regulation size basketball. I'm pretty sure there from a company called Geekhom and only cost about 10.00 bucks.








Chris


----------



## negolien (Jun 18, 2022)

I use these easy clean up, can stand up to 900 degrees and still has pretty decent dexterity with em


----------



## normanaj (Jun 18, 2022)

gmc2003 said:


> I'm pretty sure there from a company called Geekhom and only cost about 10.00 bucks.


I went on their site,they have a variety of different gloves and other utensils.Bookmarked it for future reference.


----------



## larryb (Jun 18, 2022)

went to Harbor Freight today and bought the Mig Welding gloves.  will use for hot stuff, and i have nitrile gloves for other work. 

thank every one for your help.


----------



## jcam222 (Jun 18, 2022)

This thread is fantastic BUT it’s going to make me add way to much to my growing collection LOL.


----------



## larryb (Jun 21, 2022)

Thanks everyone for the advice.


----------

